# Seafood- raw or cooked?



## luvs (Sep 23, 2005)

which are your preferences?
i'm more about raw seafood. oysters on the half, sashimi..... nothing tastes more fresh or more pure and as near to perfection as something could be as them, in my opinion. the taste of the sea is a lovely flavor. not that it isn't a shock to the palate upon first taste, but you give it a chance for a second or two, and you'll realize how lovely seafood can be.

there are several seafoods that i like cooked, but i very much prefer uncooked.

what is your predominant way of enjoying seafood?


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

You know what I am going to say Luvs  
My vote is for RAW!!! Although I loved cooked seafood (steamed lobster is one of my favorite things) nothing can compare to raw fish. Raw tuna, salmon, oysters, you name it and I will devour it. Yes there is a little mental block you need to get over with that very first bite, but if you have an open mind then you will not regret it.


----------



## luvs (Sep 23, 2005)

'course you knew i'd know.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm all about raw seafood too. It's very satisfying.  The best thing I ever had was a thinly sliced fresh scallop that was alive about 20 seconds before I ate it.  I know it sounds gross to a lot but it was so sweet and good!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 23, 2005)

Elfie, I know what you mean - the scallops if fresh, are just too awesome for words!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes, and I think this is about as fresh as you can get! lol  These were still in their beautiful white shell still alive - I almost felt guilty but I got over it as soon as I tasted them!


----------



## amber (Sep 23, 2005)

I've tried a few raw things, clams, oysters.  But I much prefer my seafood cooked.  Raw clams and oysters on the half shell gulped up is like looking at something I dont want to mention...ok it looks like snot lol, no way I can stomach that.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 23, 2005)

I love it raw.  YUMMMERS!
Then again I've had some pretty wonderful cooked shrimp, crab and clams.
I don't really like many kinds of cooked fish though.  I'm the only one I know that
doesn't like salmon.


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I'm the only one I know that
> doesn't like salmon.


I used to hate cooked salmon. I am just now beginning to appreciate it more. Raw it is one of my favorites, but cooked I am not crazy about it. I have a feeling that will change over time though.


----------



## luvs (Sep 24, 2005)

i didn't used to like cooked salmon, either, but now i love it.


----------



## Tater Tot (Sep 24, 2005)

*yuk!*

I have tried raw but yuk! I just cant take it.. Of course I could never take any fishey tasting seafood.. but scallops or skate wings broiled in garlic butter? Ill sell you my mother for them..

Tater


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 24, 2005)

Salmon is brilliant either way, well, it must be smoked if it is raw though... smoked salmon is about the only kind of raw fish I enjoy... well, the only kind of raw fish I would put into my mouth for that matter...So don't any of U guys ask me anything about sushi even if I happened to be born in Tokyo!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 24, 2005)

Oysters - any and every way. Everything else needs at least a little flame put to it. Being landlocked in North TX - "fresh" more often than not means they thawed it out this morning.


----------



## auntdot (Sep 24, 2005)

I love fish and seafood, all ways.

I cannot comment on sushi, because I always order the sashimi. People keep waxing over the stuff, but I always opt for the raw fish. (Except for the octopus, which I find too chewy and not particularly tasty).

Was raised on raw clams, and prefer them to oysters, but I eat them often also.

Used to go along the beach and take the sea urchin roe.

But I also like seafood and fish cooked.  Have tried raw lobster and quite frankly find the texture off putting. But I will stuff it and bake it and will be in heaven.

There is nothing better than a baked bluefish or striped bass.

Or a fried mess of smelt or fingerling catfish.

Or even a well done fish and chips. Yumm.

Cook it or don't, prepare seafood and fish properly and I will love it.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with Micheal, oysters raw but the rest need the heat.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

um....aint it wrong to eat _*RAW *_fishy stuff?  Cant you get sick?  Aghhhh the thought makes my tummy rumble in not to pleasant ways.  

I like fish and other seafoods  but raw...ummm never!  I like my oysters smoked as well as my salmon....ahhh raw...yuck!


----------



## HappyAvocado (Sep 24, 2005)

i like both, but if i had a choice i would choose raw. to me, seafood is much less fishy when it is fresh and raw.  i love raw oysters!


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm on the cooked side  here.  I've tried a number of raw seafood preparations, but I just can't get into them.  Most recently, fresh tuna sashimi with wasabi on Little Cayman (by fresh I mean caught by some of the resort guests in the morning and served with cocktails by 4 PM), but the texture makes it hard for me to appreciate it.  I was past 40 before I ever tasted any raw seafood, and I guess my preferences were already locked in, because I can't get past the raw texture to appreciate the flavor.  

On the other hand, almost any sort of seafood, seasoned and grilled, with or with out a sauce, is pure heaven for a lifetime inland landlubber.  One of the great things about being a scuba diver is getting to vacation in places where fresh seafood is the norm.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 25, 2005)

auntdot - I always said octopus was like biting into the cartiledge of your ear - right?  It's terrible.

texascowgirl - you can tell immediately if your raw fish is ok because it doesn't smell like fish, it smells like a fresh glass of water.

pds - cooked salmon can be quite fishy.  A lot of people can't eat it.  

RP - I started eating the raw stuff on a regular basis after 40.  I think if I concentrated on the texture I may not eat it.  Since I concentrate on the clean flavor I can't stop eating it.  

But as far as sushi, if you don't like raw, get the tempura rolls, or the unagi rolls, or even the vegetable rolls.  I have even seen smoked salmon rolls.  I guarantee the tempura shrimp rolls will be a hit.  I'm just of the "school" that if I don't have raw I am not satisfied.  I have turned many people onto the tempura shrimp rolls, spider rolls, and crab/cucumber/masago rolls.  It's all good no matter how you like it. 

But if you don't like the raw then you just don't like it.  We all have our preferences and are old enough to determine what we like and don't like.  My favorite to suggest is the tempura roll when it comes to sushi and someone doesn't either like the texture of raw or they are unsure.  

Oh wait - sushi wasn't even mentioned was it?


----------



## simpleisgood (Oct 9, 2005)

Live oysters on the half-shell are me and my wife's favorite food.  We have a little ritual where we take turns watching each other eat them.  Truly one of life's most sublime pleasures. 

As far as fish I prefer sashimi most of the time, except for the hot-smoked salmon that I have perfected and I also love the way a good Chinese restaurant steams flounder or bass.

Last but not least live crab and lobster bought at the local asian markets steamed at home are one of the most enjoyable meals I can think of.


----------

